# get public IP router ?



## tatouille (3 Septembre 2004)

petite question pour les nateux

comment puis je d'un poste mulot obtenir l'IP public du routeur
PS: je ne veux pas de solutions du genre "aller la chercher en externe"
merci

192.168.1.3 |
192.168.1.2 |
192.168.1.1 |
192.168.1.0 |----ROUTER [public INTERNET IP gives by provider] --------INTERNET

 

netstat renvoit l'adresse physique du routeur et non son INTernet IP
mais pourtant je devrais pouvoir intérroger celui-ci pour qu'il me donne son IP publique

 :rateau:


----------



## SuperCed (3 Septembre 2004)

Désolé, mais c'est une question très complexe.
Il faut que tu parses un traceroute. C'est pas très élégant mais c'est une seule solution.


----------



## kabutop (3 Septembre 2004)

Effectivement, c'est pas facile.
Si ton routeur a du SNMP d'activé, tu peux récupérer ton adresse publique via snmpget.
Sinon, je vois pas trop 

A+


----------



## tatouille (3 Septembre 2004)

1 ok c'est ce que je craignais j'ai bien pensé le coup de paris-lyon via le pole-nord
mais bon c'est crado parser n'est pas un prob sauf de réactivité
c'est lent donc nop

2 x-forwarding est vide  normal donc nop

3 un compte free advita eternam avec un remote_addr nop extern 

4 ipchicken nop extern 

je pensais que la table de routing de netstat pouvait donner ca 
et puis parser .........

ou peut-etre nmap ?

ptaing que des solu par le pole-nord pour avoir une info à 5 metres
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :hein:   

en tout ka merci de conforter mon intuition c'est la merde



la solu que j'envisage pour l'instant ce calque sur une erreur genre socket sur yahoo.com
remote post xx.xx.xx.xx not allowed to connect on port ..................

c'est crado soit, mais l'avantage est d'etre dépendant d'un dynos 
(donc assez sur que cela ne ferme pas)


----------



## kabutop (3 Septembre 2004)

Mouai... Bon tu veux pas chercher à l'exterieur mais bon...
Avec Lynx par ex : 
tu fais : lynx http://checkip.dyndns.org/
et ca te donne :  Current IP Address: X.X.X.X
Pas mal ca ? non ?
Je cherche... je cherche...


----------



## tatouille (3 Septembre 2004)

houep pas mal
mais c'est passer par l'exterieur pour avoir une info qui devrait etre accessible
?
pareil sur le net les gas boucle en extern

   

je me creuse aussi


----------



## SuperCed (7 Septembre 2004)

Personnelement, je trouve que le traceroute est quand même un peu plus propre que l'utilisation d'un serveur externe. Surtout que tu n'as pas vraiment à attendre étant donné que ton routeur apparaitra dans les premières réponses.
Par contre, cette méthode te donnera l'adresse IP du premier NAT. Si celui si est lui même dans un réseau interne, tu n'aura pas l'IP publique de ce réseau, mais bien l'adresse locale de ton NAT sur le deuxième réseau privé.

Bonne chance.


----------



## cartman (8 Septembre 2004)

surtout que tu trace une fois un site distant et ensuite tu choppes l adresse de la premiere gateway de ton fournisseur et tu trace celle la juste pour avoir l'adresse de ton routeur qui est entre 2


----------



## tatouille (10 Septembre 2004)

oui mais c'est trop long ..........................

bon j'ai arreté de faire le bourgeois
j'utilise un host externe  

merci à tous


----------

